

Krita (open source painting software) is on Kickstarter - adityab
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-open-source-digital-painting-accelerate-deve

======
davidgerard
The app is basically good and basically works (it's a very nice digital
painting app). The really good thing here is that Krita have a track record of
delivery.

------
TD-Linux
This is one of the best digital painting apps out there, on par or better than
Photoshop and any other commercial tool I've used.

------
boudewijnrempt
And we've got the first OSX build ready, too!

------
boudewijnrempt
And we made our initial goal, too!

